
Gyrocar - mavhc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyrocar
======
ScottBurson
How can this not mention the Gyro-X [0]??

I remember reading about it as a kid in the late 1960s. I still remember it
saying that the owner could play with other motorists' heads by leaning the
car _out_ in turns.

[0] [http://www.gizmag.com/gyro-x-gyroscopic-car-
restoration/2642...](http://www.gizmag.com/gyro-x-gyroscopic-car-
restoration/26427/)

~~~
cshimmin
Well, it _is_ wikipedia. You could add it.

------
mavhc
There's also a Gyrotrain [http://blog.sciencemuseum.org.uk/louis-brennans-
gyro-car/](http://blog.sciencemuseum.org.uk/louis-brennans-gyro-car/) and this
much more detailed wikipedia article
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyro_monorail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyro_monorail)

~~~
dragop
There's a nice model of a gyro monorail shown in the video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGYXJjRfgTM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGYXJjRfgTM)

I may be possible to do the same with Lego Mindstorms - certainly you can make
self-balancing two-wheel robots: [http://robotsquare.com/2014/07/01/tutorial-
ev3-self-balancin...](http://robotsquare.com/2014/07/01/tutorial-ev3-self-
balancing-robot/)

------
Aardwolf
My question is this: Why have two wheels at the bottom, and two complicated
spinning wheels in the center, when you can simply have 4 wheels at the
bottom? :)

~~~
bwindels
Things that come to mind: less rolling resistance with 2 wheels, faster
turning since you can lean, simpler mechanics in some aspects (no need for a
differential), easier to build narrow vehicles with better aerodynamics.

------
bwindels
This company [1] seems to be working on a modern version of this, but it seems
like their website hasn't been updated since 2012. Anyone know of the status
this projects or others alike?

[1] [http://www.thrustcycle.com/](http://www.thrustcycle.com/)

~~~
bwindels
There is also this: [http://litmotors.com/](http://litmotors.com/)

------
guard-of-terra
I was thinking of gyro-powered space launch assistance not unlike railgun. An
inexpensive way to give rocket with all the fuel 150 mph on the start.

~~~
simonh
But then you need to build the rocket to have reinforced attachment points for
the rail sled and be strong enough to withstand the lateral forces during the
rail launch, with the attendant cost in increased weight.

------
buro9
More info here (one of the wikipedia sources):

[https://web.archive.org/web/20060720074622/http://www.wolsel...](https://web.archive.org/web/20060720074622/http://www.wolseley.dircon.co.uk/gyro.html)

